# TN building codes



## amarsh818 (May 10, 2016)

Hi all! So we are looking further into TN to start our homestead. We were originally looking to build a small home (<600sf), but now we're thinking even smaller. Tiny home small. (<400sf). This now creates more of an issue as far as building codes go. It is certainly doable, I know of some in TN already and am trying to reach out to them. 

Anyway, I know a lot of counties opted out of the international building code that the state adopted. So what are the codes like in these counties? I'd assume they will very to some degree. But in general, are they more lenient? a pain in the ass? non-existent? 

Here's the list of counties that opted out -

https://www.tn.gov/assets/entities/commerce/attachments/FireResidentialOptOutCounties.pdf

If anyone can comment on any of the building codes in these counties, that'd be great.

Any and all answers are appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

You can find quite a lot of places advertised for sale that say, "No restrictions." You can pretty much do whatever you want, as can everyone else.

One thing you are not going to be able to easily get around, though, is septic systems. I'm pretty sure that TN has statewide restrictions on septic systems and I believe they'll need to be inspected if you put one in, no matter where you go. 

Being inside the city limits of some smaller towns can also bring restrictions, along with the necessity of building permits. 

If there is a particular place you're looking at, it might be possible to get more specific as we have a number of people on the forum that live in Tennessee.


----------



## rininger85 (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm not familiar with all building codes in TN, but I did look in to the building codes for Wayne County a few years ago because we have hunting property there and wanted to build a hunting cabin. At least at that time if the house was 500sq ft or less you did not need a building permit. 

Don't quote me on it, but I think you'd even get away with having a 500sq ft building then a few years later adding on another 500sq ft building etc. without having to pull permits. 

I'm not sure about the septic requirements as Bellyman mentioned, but we're out in the middle of no where... we have two outhouses, one near the cabin, one at the other end of our 75 acres where our original campground was before we built the cabin. We typically don't spend much more than a week there at a time and only a few trips a year so it all decomposes pretty quick and just turns to dirt before long and when the hole starts getting full you tip the outhouse over and dig it out or dig a new hole and move the outhouse. =) might not be preferred if you were living there full time, but it worked for so many years before indoor plumbing so why not keep it simple?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Why are you wanting to go to a smaller house ?
I live with my girlfriend and son in a 15x22 home with a 8x12 bath/ utility room. And a small loft. Figger less than 500 usable feet. 
While she loved it when she first saw it she lived it but after three years it started to lose it's appeal now with a kid turning 11 and family visits twice as many square feet looks very appealing.


----------



## MOSTBCWT (May 5, 2016)

Most of the counties that opted out do not have zoning/codes. Most cities do. State wide septic permitting and inspection. Composting toilets however are allowed. I am here. I've lived and built in both type counties. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## amarsh818 (May 10, 2016)

Thanks! So if they have no restrictions, meaning no building/zoning codes, I can literally just build without having to consult anyone? We would be doing the build ourselves with the exception of foundation (maybe) so it'd be great if we could just buy land and build without having to pull permits, especially with a tiny house plan. I was aware of the need for septic and perc test, but are they really the only people we'd have to contact/inform? We will specifically look for land in these areas if this is the case, would make life so much easier. 
AmericanStand we currently live in a 450 sq ft apartment and it is fine for us. We could easily do smaller. We are trying to go simpler and really don't need most of the stuff that we have anyway. Also, the cost of building, heating/cooling, maintaining, and every other expense that goes along with a house will be much cheaper and have less of an environmental impact. We plan on building other "unlivable" structures for storage which of course will be cheaper to construct than putting more storage in the living space.

BTW, we currently live in NY (Long Island) and building codes/zoning are a super pain, no restrictions does not exist so I really have no experience with this lol.


----------



## amarsh818 (May 10, 2016)

MOSTBCWT thanks for the response, where abouts are you located?


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Just to throw a couple more things into the mix ... some counties have areas without building codes. Our county did not opt out of the building codes BUT there were two areas within the county that were excluded (sadly, they are included now ... ). So you may have to dig even a little deeper once you find your place.

If you are just looking for a place to live, no restrictions means generally no restrictions. If you are planning to build a business on your place, verify, verify, verify. Our county likes to enact ordinances to restrict specific business. For example, someone buys a piece of land and wants to put a gun range on it. Neighbors do not want a gun range nearby, county comes up with a super restrictive ordinance for gun ranges, etc.


----------



## rininger85 (Feb 29, 2016)

amarsh if you haven't settled on a location yet I can PM you contact info for the guy we bought our property from. He is a realtor/investor in the Wayne/Hardin county area and I know he just closed on 347 acres YESTERDAY (5/18/16) that he will be splitting up and selling off 20-30 acre chunks (maybe some larger - now would be the time to act if you were looking for a larger chunk before he gets them subdivided) and they do owner financing $1000 down and payments for 30 years, the more you can put down the better terms he will give you. 

My dad and grandpa drove from Florida to TN and looked at land he had for sale then bought 22.5 acres from him then called me up and told me he had another 22.5 acre parcel and a 30 acre parcel right next to theirs without seeing it (I did have a description from my dad though), so I called him and bought the 30 acres, the 22.5 in between us sold a few times and people kept backing out of it, so eventually once my dad and grandpa had paid off their original 22.5 acres my dad bought the 22.5 acres between us so we now have 75 contiguous acres. He has other stuff he sells owner financing as well as the vacant land.


----------



## amarsh818 (May 10, 2016)

Wow, so specific! Thanks for all the input. 

rininger, we won't be buying for two years when sufficent funds are available. Not trying to take on any debt. Thanks anyway! Perhaps we can talk further when that time nears.


----------



## MOSTBCWT (May 5, 2016)

amarsh818 said:


> MOSTBCWT thanks for the response, where abouts are you located?



You are correct on building whatever you want without building permits in those counties without zoning. I am on the west side of tenn.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

It's so interesting to me that people think of how to get into a place cheaply and never think of what will happen if they have to sell. Not up to UBC and buyers start wondering what was jerry rigged, what's going on where they can't see and if the property is really worth it. 

You think it's going to be your forever home and suddenly it needs to be on the market for a quick sale for whatever the reason - and you wonder why it doesn't sell. Or contracts come in for well below the asking price.

Always build with a sale in mind. A few extra dollars into the build will pay off in the end. If it turns out to be your forever house more power to you -


----------



## MOSTBCWT (May 5, 2016)

Wolf mom said:


> It's so interesting to me that people think of how to get into a place cheaply and never think of what will happen if they have to sell. Not up to UBC and buyers start wondering what was jerry rigged, what's going on where they can't see and if the property is really worth it.
> 
> You think it's going to be your forever home and suddenly it needs to be on the market for a quick sale for whatever the reason - and you wonder why it doesn't sell. Or contracts come in for well below the asking price.
> 
> Always build with a sale in mind. A few extra dollars into the build will pay off in the end. If it turns out to be your forever house more power to you -



Nobody says what a person builds isn't or wouldn't be built to code, it just means in certain counties they don't have to pay the government for permission to build. Correctly built is correctly built and does not hurt a future sale just because the land downer isn't required to buy a permit.


----------



## rininger85 (Feb 29, 2016)

MOSTBCWT said:


> Nobody says what a person builds isn't or wouldn't be built to code, it just means in certain counties they don't have to pay the government for permission to build. Correctly built is correctly built and does not hurt a future sale just because the land downer isn't required to buy a permit.


+1 everything I build is to code, I just don't want the hassle of pulling permits and dealing with government inspections that hold up the process until it's convenient for them.


----------



## hillbillytn (Sep 28, 2009)

Only electric and septic in wayne co. tn. but towns have code.


----------



## dr doright (Sep 15, 2011)

In my experience, a septic system was necessary to get electric. Could you go off grid and avoid the septic? Possibly. An electrical permit and inspection is required to get electric. Septic permits statewide are now $500. Used to be $100. The more rural, the less interference with your liberty. Solar system raised my property taxes.


----------



## hillbillytn (Sep 28, 2009)

No water in house no septic for electric. Outhouse permit free I think. I install septic systems and have yet to do an outhouse.


----------



## MOSTBCWT (May 5, 2016)

You don't need septic for electric or electric for septic in tennessee. You dont need anything special to drill a well. Just pick a county with no zoning and permitting and go do whatever you wanna do. "IF" you decide on septic instead of composting you will need a STATE permit. "IF" you want electric provided by a public utility provider you will need an electric permit and inspection for your pole before being connected unless it's already on site where you buy land. 

It's really simple.

That being said.....Amarsh we got enough Yankees movin here and enough Florida people moving here and it's to the point it's ruining the state I dearly love. My advice would be to go on south to Mississippi Alabama or Louisiana. Less people there and it stops crowding up my life. Too many people in this state now as it is. No offense, just sayin.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

MOSTBCWT said:


> You dont need anything special to drill a well.


A well must be drilled by a licensed driller who must file a well report with the state (after it is done). The driller or owner must file "intent to drill a well" with the state prior to drilling (that is $75 - peanuts in comparison to the cost of the well). This is state-wide requirement. http://share.tn.gov/sos/rules/0400/0400-45/0400-45-09.20150917.pdf It is a very simple process. 

Of course, a spring uphill from the house would be great and no need to spend money on a well.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

FarmerKat said:


> A well must be drilled by a licensed driller who must file a well report with the state (after it is done). The driller or owner must file "intent to drill a well" with the state prior to drilling (that is $75 - peanuts in comparison to the cost of the well). This is state-wide requirement. http://share.tn.gov/sos/rules/0400/0400-45/0400-45-09.20150917.pdf It is a very simple process.
> 
> Of course, a spring uphill from the house would be great and no need to spend money on a well.


I'm not sure where you are, FarmerKat, but I will say, wells are expensive, at least in this area! There are some wells around, and some springs, but for people having to drill a well, it's usually $5k and up (sometimes, WAY up), and there's no guarantee of hitting good water. There are quite a few wells that have less than great water, usually with lots of iron in it and requiring rather expensive filter systems to use the water in standard household use. I guess that's why even way out in the sticks, there is usually a city water connection.

I was indeed spoiled in the area of PA that I grew up in. Good water was seldom more than 100 feet down and was usually nice and clear and clean with either no or very little filtration at all.

I think just about every young homesteader dreams of a spring on the hill behind the house. When they happen, they're wonderful. Probably less than 1 in 1000 homesteads get that lucky, but oh, to dream...


----------



## MOSTBCWT (May 5, 2016)

FarmerKat said:


> A well must be drilled by a licensed driller who must file a well report with the state (after it is done). The driller or owner must file "intent to drill a well" with the state prior to drilling (that is $75 - peanuts in comparison to the cost of the well). This is state-wide requirement. http://share.tn.gov/sos/rules/0400/0400-45/0400-45-09.20150917.pdf It is a very simple process.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, a spring uphill from the house would be great and no need to spend money on a well.



That's all on the well driller. Not on the landowner. Like I said, YOU as a landowner don't have to do anything special


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

MOSTBCWT said:


> That's all on the well driller. Not on the landowner. Like I said, YOU as a landowner don't have to do anything special


Very true. I just wanted to point that out as every well drilled by a well driller is registered with the state - location, water flow, etc. So if someone is not interested in involvement with the government, it may be of importance to find a property with an alternative water source


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Bellyman said:


> I'm not sure where you are, FarmerKat, but I will say, wells are expensive, at least in this area! There are some wells around, and some springs, but for people having to drill a well, it's usually $5k and up (sometimes, WAY up), and there's no guarantee of hitting good water. There are quite a few wells that have less than great water, usually with lots of iron in it and requiring rather expensive filter systems to use the water in standard household use. I guess that's why even way out in the sticks, there is usually a city water connection.
> 
> I was indeed spoiled in the area of PA that I grew up in. Good water was seldom more than 100 feet down and was usually nice and clear and clean with either no or very little filtration at all.
> 
> I think just about every young homesteader dreams of a spring on the hill behind the house. When they happen, they're wonderful. Probably less than 1 in 1000 homesteads get that lucky, but oh, to dream...


Let's just say I just wrote a check for a 900 ft well last week ... it hurt. Prices run $11 - $14 / foot to drill (that is the drillers who were willing to give a price per foot ahead of time). The deeper the well, the more expensive the pump (the price rises sharply if you have to go over 600 ft deep). So we are still thinking about the best pump option for us. But hey, we have a 900 foot hole in the ground with some 1000+ gallons of water in it.


----------



## MOSTBCWT (May 5, 2016)

FarmerKat said:


> Very true. I just wanted to point that out as every well drilled by a well driller is registered with the state - location, water flow, etc. So if someone is not interested in involvement with the government, it may be of importance to find a property with an alternative water source



If you don't involvement with the government don't buy land or be employed either. Lol


----------



## MOSTBCWT (May 5, 2016)

Cost me about $3800 dollars for a 200' well from start to finish including a frost free hydrant and 200' trenching to my cabin location from the well head.


----------



## amarsh818 (May 10, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. We will be installing off grid solar and an alternative water source is definitely on the wishlist 

We are not trying to build anything that is "cheap" (economical, yes - very different) or unsafe. Building a tiny house brings with it its own set of challenges when it comes to codes such as minimum room sizes, foundations, head heights in the home, stairway requirements, emergency egress, the energy code, along with many others including the obvious sq. ft. requirements. All can be explained away if someone is willing to listen, but we'd rather not have to explain anything to anyone and not have our project held up in the least bit. 

I hope that clarifies things a bit. 

MOSTBCWT, believe me, we are definitely not trying to come down there and crowd your life lol. We are actually trying to uncrowd ours. It seems that you think TN is a great state and we agree with you! Oh, and are we from NY? yes. Are we Yankees? far, far from it.

Thanks again for the responses! Any more comments would be much appreciated!


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

dr doright said:


> In my experience, a septic system was necessary to get electric. Could you go off grid and avoid the septic? Possibly. An electrical permit and inspection is required to get electric. Septic permits statewide are now $500. Used to be $100. The more rural, the less interference with your liberty. Solar system raised my property taxes.


You have to have that perk test and septic to get electricity. We have several lots available in our area and the perk test can be a bear to get. Personally I would not buy property unless the perk test was done.


----------



## MOSTBCWT (May 5, 2016)

Jlynnp said:


> You have to have that perk test and septic to get electricity. We have several lots available in our area and the perk test can be a bear to get. Personally I would not buy property unless the perk test was done.



That is incorrect. Your electric cooperative can install electric service to any approved temporary pole or structure available to accept it. Septic is irrelevant to getting electric service in tennessee. How do I know? I've done it personally in two counties now. One that has zoning and permitting and one that does not.


----------



## MOSTBCWT (May 5, 2016)

amarsh818 said:


> MOSTBCWT, believe me, we are definitely not trying to come down there and crowd your life lol. We are actually trying to uncrowd ours. It seems that you think TN is a great state and we agree with you! Oh, and are we from NY? yes. Are we Yankees? far, far from



Too many people are already uncrowding theirs and crowding mine. Won't be much longer before I fly the coop for the ozarks or montana/Idaho/Alaska. Lowest population density county here is wayne or maybe perry and that's at like 22 people per square mile already. When things start getting thick enough that I can't go ANYWHERE without hearing some ******* shooting his guns or squealing the tires on his 79 ford truck or beater Chevy nova it's time to go. It's almost there now. Real close. Real close. This state is or "was" awesome but it's been overrun and polluted with outsiders lookin for cheap living and easy retirement with a good climate. This state will never be what it once was and it hurts my soul. It's too far gone. Peace and quiet do not exist here anymore. There's always some idiot shooting 100 rds of ammo at beer cans or dogs yapping or people arguing like white trash and screaming at each other a mile away. It's really sad. It's honestly going to push me to another state or region. Nothing against you personally but don't believe everything you read about tennessee on the Internet and how it's a "great retirement or homesteading place". It's not. It's being destroyed. People don't care though. Won't be many years and it'll be like New Joysey. Great.


----------



## amarsh818 (May 10, 2016)

Not taking anything personally  Actually, I'm glad to hear your honest opinion. We are looking to homestead and to be somewhere quiet. It is impossible to find quiet where we are. Literally, impossible. To get to a quiet place, you would have to build it. Population density in our town is 16,571/sq. mi. so 22 is major progress haha. BUT, if it's 22 loud obnoxious people, well that won't make for a quiet place. I'm sorry that has been your experience recently but I must believe that there are areas where like minded people live harmoniously and in peace. Do their own thing while being friendly and helping each other whenever possible. A place like that is where we are hoping to land. Maybe it doesn't exist, or maybe not in TN. But we are going to continue looking for it... and hopefully when we find it, they will have lenient building codes (bringing it back to the thread 

However, I would like to hear other people's opinions on the topic that was just brought up as well, if anyone would care to comment 

Thanks!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

MOSTBCWT said:


> Too many people are already uncrowding theirs and crowding mine. Won't be much longer before I fly the coop for the ozarks or montana/Idaho/Alaska. Lowest population density county here is wayne or maybe perry and that's at like 22 people per square mile already. When things start getting thick enough that I can't go ANYWHERE without hearing some ******* shooting his guns or squealing the tires on his 79 ford truck or beater Chevy nova it's time to go. It's almost there now. Real close. Real close. This state is or "was" awesome but it's been overrun and polluted with outsiders lookin for cheap living and easy retirement with a good climate. This state will never be what it once was and it hurts my soul. It's too far gone. Peace and quiet do not exist here anymore. There's always some idiot shooting 100 rds of ammo at beer cans or dogs yapping or people arguing like white trash and screaming at each other a mile away. It's really sad. It's honestly going to push me to another state or region. Nothing against you personally but don't believe everything you read about tennessee on the Internet and how it's a "great retirement or homesteading place". It's not. It's being destroyed. People don't care though. Won't be many years and it'll be like New Joysey. Great.



So your plan is to go crowd up someplace nice ?
Ironic huh ?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

It's a problem for sure. I have no idea how to fix. But it's definitely bothered me.
When I moved here it was right after the closest neighbors had died. 
We were quiet but weird. , lucky for both of us my closest neighbor was too. The only other neighbors within a mile after that were older people that later told us They had been getting lonely out here and were glad to see us move in. 
Apparently seeing us drive by with a wave daily and accidental meetings while on a walk every year or two was just the right amount of neighborlyness.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

It is hard to find a quiet and secluded place on the Cumberland Plateau. I've been looking for several years. I'm not willing to give up just yet. 

Just looked another place this week that advertised that it was "private". It's 10 acres, which sounds good, until you see that it's a jagged and gnarled looking leftover of other properties around being carved out. And it's "private" all right... if you call private a neighbor across the road that you can watch feeding his pigs 150' from your front porch, another neighbor 100' from your front porch that fancies himself as a car collector but looks like a junk yard, and another neighbor 100' away that sits and stares at the front porch from their front porch. Um, that's not my definition of 'private'. Just doesn't fly. Oh, and they have the grand illusion that they're going to get $40k above anything similar in the area. (Not from me, they're not. The place has been for sale for close to a year, I wonder why?)

I still think there may be places that are private. If I'm wrong, I guess we'll move on. But for now, we keep looking.


----------



## MOSTBCWT (May 5, 2016)

AmericanStand said:


> So your plan is to go crowd up someplace nice ?
> Ironic huh ?



No, my plan is to go where there is nobody much at all, if anyone, in an area that most people have no desire to be and then melt into the countryside. Never to disturb anyone else or even make them aware of my presence. I'm respectful like that. Most folks don't care. They come settle or retire and beat and bang and holler and shoot and drive around everywhere. Not me.


----------



## MOSTBCWT (May 5, 2016)

Bellyman said:


> It is hard to find a quiet and secluded place on the Cumberland Plateau. I've been looking for several years. I'm not willing to give up just yet.
> 
> Just looked another place this week that advertised that it was "private". It's 10 acres, which sounds good, until you see that it's a jagged and gnarled looking leftover of other properties around being carved out. And it's "private" all right... if you call private a neighbor across the road that you can watch feeding his pigs 150' from your front porch, another neighbor 100' from your front porch that fancies himself as a car collector but looks like a junk yard, and another neighbor 100' away that sits and stares at the front porch from their front porch. Um, that's not my definition of 'private'. Just doesn't fly. Oh, and they have the grand illusion that they're going to get $40k above anything similar in the area. (Not from me, they're not. The place has been for sale for close to a year, I wonder why?)
> 
> I still think there may be places that are private. If I'm wrong, I guess we'll move on. But for now, we keep looking.



Try another state brother. This one is getting thick


----------



## Suncatcher (Aug 11, 2015)

rininger85 said:


> amarsh if you haven't settled on a location yet I can PM you contact info for the guy we bought our property from. He is a realtor/investor in the Wayne/Hardin county area and I know he just closed on 347 acres YESTERDAY (5/18/16) that he will be splitting up and selling off 20-30 acre chunks (maybe some larger - now would be the time to act if you were looking for a larger chunk before he gets them subdivided) and they do owner financing $1000 down and payments for 30 years, the more you can put down the better terms he will give you.
> 
> My dad and grandpa drove from Florida to TN and looked at land he had for sale then bought 22.5 acres from him then called me up and told me he had another 22.5 acre parcel and a 30 acre parcel right next to theirs without seeing it (I did have a description from my dad though), so I called him and bought the 30 acres, the 22.5 in between us sold a few times and people kept backing out of it, so eventually once my dad and grandpa had paid off their original 22.5 acres my dad bought the 22.5 acres between us so we now have 75 contiguous acres. He has other stuff he sells owner financing as well as the vacant land.


I also am looking for land in tn. Would love to have that realtor ' contact info!


----------



## MOSTBCWT (May 5, 2016)

Suncatcher said:


> I also am looking for land in tn. Would love to have that realtor ' contact info!



I might sell you some soon. Lol


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Just wanted to comment on a couple of things ... 

Our county has 168 people per square mile but you can still find fairly secluded properties. Some are tucked away in the mountains, surrounded by the national forest and you won't see another person unless you want to. I think it depends on everyone's definition of "secluded". If you want to be miles from anyone else, you likely will not find that in Tennessee but you can live in the middle of a 20 acre wooded property without anyone seeing you.

Yes, there are a lot of people moving to Tennessee. Speaking from the perspective of being one, I will say that neighbors may seem a little stand-offish at first. However, 2 1/2 years here and we have been completely accepted into the community. We have been entirely humbled by the way some local folks have supported us. People we did not know who believed we wanted to do something good for the community and who organized a petition in support of our project. It is all about how you treat others, how you treat your community and that you do not come with "this is how we do it where I come from" attitude.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

MOSTBCWT said:


> No, my plan is to go where there is nobody much at all, if anyone, in an area that most people have no desire to be and then melt into the countryside. Never to disturb anyone else or even make them aware of my presence. I'm respectful like that. Most folks don't care. They come settle or retire and beat and bang and holler and shoot and drive around everywhere. Not me.



Lol I once spent a summer in a remote part of Alaska nearly 100 miles from the nearest neighbor. 
I found this out when he came up to me at a bar in town and asked if I was headed back out that way. When I told him I was headed out never to return he bought me a beer and told me that was great news since everyone in the neighborhood was feeling a mite crowded with my presence. 

The fewer people in any area the more your presence will be felt. 
In some ways the most remote place I lived was in a industrial warehouse area, the thousands there in the day never noted my presence and at 5:01 the place emptied right out.


----------



## MOSTBCWT (May 5, 2016)

A square mile is 640 acres. Why on earth anyone would want to live in an area with 168 people in an area that size is beyond me. Lol


----------



## MOSTBCWT (May 5, 2016)

AmericanStand said:


> Lol I once spent a summer in a remote part of Alaska nearly 100 miles from the nearest neighbor.
> I found this out when he came up to me at a bar in town and asked if I was headed back out that way. When I told him I was headed out never to return he bought me a beer and told me that was great news since everyone in the neighborhood was feeling a mite crowded with my presence.
> 
> The fewer people in any area the more your presence will be felt.
> In some ways the most remote place I lived was in a industrial warehouse area, the thousands there in the day never noted my presence and at 5:01 the place emptied right out.



100 miles away from anyone and nobody is feeling your presence. Maybe at that bar at that time but not from 100 miles away. Lol


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

MOSTBCWT said:


> No, my plan is to go where there is nobody much at all, if anyone, in an area that most people have no desire to be and then melt into the countryside. Never to disturb anyone else or even make them aware of my presence. I'm respectful like that. Most folks don't care. They come settle or retire and beat and bang and holler and shoot and drive around everywhere. Not me.


You might like California here if you shoot a gun on your place the swat team will be there in minutes:shrug:


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

MOSTBCWT said:


> A square mile is 640 acres. Why on earth anyone would want to live in an area with 168 people in an area that size is beyond me. Lol


Because it is an average. Even in counties with higher averages (like ours), there are still areas within the county with less than 10 people per acre. This map may be of interest to anyone looking: https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Tennessee_population_map.png


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

MOSTBCWT said:


> 100 miles away from anyone and nobody is feeling your presence. Maybe at that bar at that time but not from 100 miles away. Lol



Lol I would have said that too but I found out different at that bar. To be honest I didn't think anyone even knew I was there. (Lol I just realized what a crime "I didn't think" can be). But apparently I was the source of a lot of unrest and discussion athat summer. 

I'm sure the folks that are bugging you thought the same when they came to your neighborhood. 

I'm sure that on a site like this there are others that can tell you how noticed a new ppresencein the area is. 

Where I'm at now probably has an average population of four people per square mile. Exclusive of the scattered villages. 
I listen to a grain dryer in the fall that is located 4 miles away. I hear kids talk at the school on the summer nights 3 miles away. A pole light at my neighbors house half a mile away bothers me. I can hear the trains go by at least 20 miles away. 

If you were to move into that area I guarantee the neighbors for miles around would notice yyour presence. 

But at the same time you could move into the village only 3 miles away and it might take much longer for me to notice your presence.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

FarmerKat said:


> Because it is an average. Even in counties with higher averages (like ours), there are still areas within the county with less than 10 people per acre. This map may be of interest to anyone looking: https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Tennessee_population_map.png


Thanks, FarmerKat!!

I love maps!


----------



## MOSTBCWT (May 5, 2016)

FarmerKat said:


> Because it is an average. Even in counties with higher averages (like ours), there are still areas within the county with less than 10 people per acre. This map may be of interest to anyone looking: https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Tennessee_population_map.png



I understand how population densities work. That average is waaay to high for me. 10 people per acre you say? What?


----------



## MOSTBCWT (May 5, 2016)

AmericanStand said:


> Lol I would have said that too but I found out different at that bar. To be honest I didn't think anyone even knew I was there. (Lol I just realized what a crime "I didn't think" can be). But apparently I was the source of a lot of unrest and discussion athat summer.
> 
> I'm sure the folks that are bugging you thought the same when they came to your neighborhood.
> 
> ...



Unless you're there drinking a beer. Lol


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

MOSTBCWT said:


> I understand how population densities work. That average is waaay to high for me. 10 people per acre you say? What?


Misspoke ... 10 people per square mile.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I don't really want to be 100 miles from the nearest person. I do like to be sociable at times. I'd like to be able to go to town at least once or twice a week in normal times. 

My wish list is not really all that complicated. #1, I want three tillable acres. #2, I want privacy (which means some woods. I also want firewood.) Privacy means I don't want to see a neighbor, at least on those 3 tillable acres. #3, I do not want to be next to a major road (don't like road noise). #4, I want some water (could be a well, a spring, a creek or a pond, but something). The amazing thing is how hard something like that is to find.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

MOSTBCWT said:


> Too many people are already uncrowding theirs and crowding mine. Won't be much longer before I fly the coop for the ozarks or montana/Idaho/Alaska. Lowest population density county here is wayne or maybe perry and that's at like 22 people per square mile already. When things start getting thick enough that I can't go ANYWHERE without hearing some ******* shooting his guns or squealing the tires on his 79 ford truck or beater Chevy nova it's time to go. It's almost there now. Real close. Real close. This state is or "was" awesome but it's been overrun and polluted with outsiders lookin for cheap living and easy retirement with a good climate. This state will never be what it once was and it hurts my soul. It's too far gone. Peace and quiet do not exist here anymore. There's always some idiot shooting 100 rds of ammo at beer cans or dogs yapping or people arguing like white trash and screaming at each other a mile away. It's really sad. It's honestly going to push me to another state or region. Nothing against you personally but don't believe everything you read about tennessee on the Internet and how it's a "great retirement or homesteading place". It's not. It's being destroyed. People don't care though. Won't be many years and it'll be like New Joysey. Great.


We've been looking for several years for a quiet backwater to retire in. I'm originally from the sticks in Ohio, but have been living in southern California - great weather but a hellhole otherwise - because of the military.

TN had been on our list of possibilities for a couple of years, until I suddenly started hearing from people I know here in California, "oh, yeah, a friend just moved out there" or "so and so just bought a place" or "my sister and her husband just sold their place and moved there." Off our list TN went. Californians tend to move places because the are sick of California, and then immediately try to turn where the moved into what they left. You are not wrong in what you see coming, it's been happening to TX (from what I hear from military friends there) and the pacific NW states here the last few years, and now it looks like it's coming your way. 

As far as Idaho, watch out on that one, too. We took a road trip up there this spring to check it out as a possibility, and every visitor's center we stopped in we got, "Oh, you have California tags. You're welcome here but please don't move here and start trying to change things, we don't want Idaho to become California." Either they've heard about the trend or it's starting to happen there, but be careful. The west is a dangerous place lol

It's making it that much harder for us to figure out where to land, because I definitely don't want to be around these people after I move across the country to get away from them (no offense, Californians that read this, if you're here you're probably not the ones I'm talking about). 

Due diligence.

*edit* Bellyman - it's not just about being around people or not being around people. It's about the types of laws that start getting passed once you get to critical mass on the type of people who just can't stay the hell out of anyone else's business. I swear I unknowingly probably break 25 laws a day here because we apparently need a law for literally everything, here in California. Just sayin'.


----------



## MOSTBCWT (May 5, 2016)

Mish said:


> We've been looking for several years for a quiet backwater to retire in. I'm originally from the sticks in Ohio, but have been living in southern California - great weather but a hellhole otherwise - because of the military.
> 
> TN had been on our list of possibilities for a couple of years, until I suddenly started hearing from people I know here in California, "oh, yeah, a friend just moved out there" or "so and so just bought a place" or "my sister and her husband just sold their place and moved there." Off our list TN went. Californians tend to move places because the are sick of California, and then immediately try to turn where the moved into what they left. You are not wrong in what you see coming, it's been happening to TX (from what I hear from military friends there) and the pacific NW states here the last few years, and now it looks like it's coming your way.
> 
> ...



I've heard about Montana and Idaho starting to catch the Californians. I'm honesty looking to Alaksa or at least a county somewhere with a population density average county wide of 5 or less away from any larger area. Here in tenn we get Californians but also Yankees in higher numbers and also what we call "halfbacks". They move to Florida from up north and then for whatever reason move "halfway back" and end up in tenn. Halfbacks. Lol

Maybe go back to Ohio?


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

MOSTBCWT said:


> I've heard about Montana and Idaho starting to catch the Californians. I'm honesty looking to Alaksa or at least a county somewhere with a population density average county wide of 5 or less away from any larger area. Here in tenn we get Californians but also Yankees in higher numbers and also what we call "halfbacks". They move to Florida from up north and then for whatever reason move "halfway back" and end up in tenn. Halfbacks. Lol
> 
> Maybe go back to Ohio?


We've been thinking about Ohio and it's on the list, but I don't want to be *too* close to family - see how unsociable I am? I've been doing unscientific polling of people around here to see what states elicit an "Ew, gross, I'd never move there!" response and then checking it against our list of wants. I'm heading back home to visit my grandmother in Ohio this summer, so we will be taking a road trip after the visit through West Virginia and Kentucky based on my polling so that my other half can check them out. 

I love the halfback name  Fits perfectly! 

(again, WV and KY people, no offense, it's actually a compliment)


----------



## MOSTBCWT (May 5, 2016)

Mish said:


> We've been thinking about Ohio and it's on the list, but I don't want to be *too* close to family - see how unsociable I am? I've been doing unscientific polling of people around here to see what states elicit an "Ew, gross, I'd never move there!" response and then checking it against our list of wants. I'm heading back home to visit my grandmother in Ohio this summer, so we will be taking a road trip after the visit through West Virginia and Kentucky based on my polling so that my other half can check them out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eastern Ky is pretty nice


----------



## amarsh818 (May 10, 2016)

Bellyman, I like your list. Pretty similar to mine in the beginning of the thread.
One thing I am definitely trying to avoid is snow. One foot or so of snow annually, no big deal... but I don't want to wake up to a foot of snow (like we do here sometimes). We don't mind the cold nor do we mind the snow itself, but afterwards, well it can be real debilitating to say the least. I could imagine so much more so if we are producing most of our own food. Anybody homesteading in a snowy state please comment. Maybe it wouldn't be as bad as we think? It just seems like it would become another major expense (both time and money) in the grand scheme of things, having to purhcase/build season extenders as well as snow removal. 
We thought about west coast but you got the water problem. Not something I am really willing to be short on, not to mention the exorbitant price of land.
Checking out southern VA recently, Halifax county mostly. I got some family up in Mt. Jackson VA but up there they get the snow. They just bought 40 ac. and are building a log home. Nice, but not for us. 
We don't want to bother anyone nor do we want to be bothered. And we certainly don't want to be the center of attention. At least not forever. Sure, there's the initial introductions but then blend in.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

MOSTBCWT said:


> A square mile is 640 acres. Why on earth anyone would want to live in an area with 168 people in an area that size is beyond me. Lol


If it was just DH and I and we were independently wealthy, I would love to be in a less populated area. But in the meantime we need to be somewhere where there are customers for our business and access to jobs while we are getting started. We also have young kids so some things to consider are access to higher education and other opportunities for them. We also like to have access to medical care. So no, we really do not want to be completely isolated from the world ... at least for now. There are probably many others like us. 

Mish brought up a good point about laws changing as the population changes. That is one of my pet peeves. If you are moving to a certain area for what it is, why change it to make it look like where you came from? It's important to stay involved, keep eye on legislation and not be quiet when they try to regulate everything.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

The population of the county I live in has not changed in 50 years. 14 per square mile with about half in two towns. More national forest than any other county in the state. No jobs to speak of either. As one old timer told me, a great place to live but not a great place to make a living. Won't change here as no one wants it to change.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Belly man I think you could find that in Los Angeles county. 
On the other hand I have about 20 of those for sale.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Mostbcwt it takes some serious looking to find the place you want in Alaska. 
You see the government has set up things so that the 90% white population is squoze together on less than 1percent of the land. 
Shamefull but true.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

AmericanStand said:


> Belly man I think you could find that in Los Angeles county.
> On the other hand I have about 20 of those for sale.


Where? And for what price? BTW, I'm looking for a place in Cumberland, Morgan, Fentress, Putnam, White or Overton counties, Tennessee, and something I can finance.

Yup, the list just got very, very small.

Glad those kinds of places are so available where you are. Just ain't reality here.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Some reason you're limiting yourself to those counties ? Just curious.

Here a listing in East TN.....meets your criteria except location. Well, small spring, 25ac, 3ac tillable, (couple more could be), power, septic in place, private but 15 minutes from Johnson City (ETSU w/med/pharmacy schools, large VA center)

Great location for a 'pick your own' blueberry operation.

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/2...tm_campaign=emo-listingreport-hdp&view=public


----------



## MOSTBCWT (May 5, 2016)

AmericanStand said:


> Mostbcwt it takes some serious looking to find the place you want in Alaska.
> You see the government has set up things so that the 90% white population is squoze together on less than 1percent of the land.
> Shamefull but true.



Not sure that'll be it but the search has begun already. About 2 years ago. Lol


----------



## MOSTBCWT (May 5, 2016)

FarmerKat said:


> If it was just DH and I and we were independently wealthy, I would love to be in a less populated area. But in the meantime we need to be somewhere where there are customers for our business and access to jobs while we are getting started. We also have young kids so some things to consider are access to higher education and other opportunities for them. We also like to have access to medical care. So no, we really do not want to be completely isolated from the world ... at least for now. There are probably many others like us.
> 
> 
> 
> Mish brought up a good point about laws changing as the population changes. That is one of my pet peeves. If you are moving to a certain area for what it is, why change it to make it look like where you came from? It's important to stay involved, keep eye on legislation and not be quiet when they try to regulate everything.



You are obviously in a different situation than I am. I plan on no electricity and super simple lifestyle. I'm 90% there now.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

TnAndy said:


> Some reason you're limiting yourself to those counties ? Just curious.
> 
> Here a listing in East TN.....meets your criteria except location. Well, small spring, 25ac, 3ac tillable, (couple more could be), power, septic in place, private but 15 minutes from Johnson City (ETSU w/med/pharmacy schools, large VA center)
> 
> ...


Thanks, Andy, and fair question.

My wife and I really like it here. We don't have blood family here but have quite a few friends that are close enough that they're just like family. It's hard for us to walk away from that. Yeah, I know, it's not like we'd never see them all again. But I know us well enough to know they wouldn't be in our everyday lives from that distance. Just won't happen.

We do have some work in this area that keeps us here, too, but that is likely to come to an end towards fall of this year. Retirement funds will kick in about then, too, so that opens up possibilities financially since we won't starve to death if neither of us gets a job of any kind. 

As tough as it is to think about leaving a place and a bunch of people we really care an awful lot about, I suspect that if a place doesn't show up yet this summer that will work for us, we probably will scratch this part of Tennessee and look towards new horizons. I don't know where. There isn't any particular place we have in mind. So we'll see what happens.

That does look like an interesting place. I'll have to explore the area some more, maybe even take some afternoon drives over in that direction.


----------



## Xanatosnemos (Nov 18, 2016)

Hello everyone. What an interesting thread!

My fiance and I are looking to move to TN, take advantage of a decent area /county without building codes/restrictions, and open our own farming business (Multigenerational, possibly even multifamily or splitting a larger piece of land with multiple people to save.)

Anyways, wanted to post and reach out and network with you fine folks, I can't think of too many topics more interesting than this, please feel free to reach out to me and lets network and chat.

I do have a small group of interested people who are discussing the possibility of going into land together, no one has made firm commitments except the two of us and we hope to get into land and move by spring if possible.

I do not have a farming background, but I've taught myself chickens duck rabbits pigs and greenhouses and hydroponics somewhat. 

Dustin & Ping


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I can't see why you would want to locate location without building codes. 
The building codes are essentially a set of rules to be sure of good construction. 
They will help make sure the other homes in the area are well built and substantial. 
As a owner fbuilder occupier you are exempt from almost all of them. 
The key of course is in the people that enforce these things and your knowledge of them.


----------



## Xanatosnemos (Nov 18, 2016)

So that I can afford to build the house at all, (building codes are regulations which are not really very well inspected. its a money racket and ultimately just prices some people out of the market of owning a home at all thus creating many other economic imbalances. Basically, I do not need the governments permission to build my own home there, and I can do a far superior job than the building code even allows for. I'm afraid this is just a common misconception, building codes only hurt people and especially the poorest. By relocating to a no restriction county I can invest in a $700 machine and begin to use dirt to create CEB blocks, which I can then use for every building i want to build, including my own home. This will last for 1000 years when done properly, is non toxic, will not burn, mold, is insect and rodent proof, is soundproof, bulletproof, and will be incredibly insulative in both winter and summer. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLa4eu9HkCI[/ame]


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol CEB is code compliant. 
The UBC seldom effects the owner builder. 
I suspect the problem you have it's not with the uniform building code. 
building inspectors will be a bigger problem. 
They are not the same they do not go hand-in-hand and they are not necessarily in the same places


----------



## Xanatosnemos (Nov 18, 2016)

I could probably pass local codes if I spent a few thousand on engineer or architects seals to prove the concept, then made sure zoning allowed alternate homes, then pay a licensed electrician or plumber to do those parts etc..

Or I could move somewhere with no state income tax, and land thats basically the same weather I'm used to, and a lot better culture than the city life I have now.


----------



## Xanatosnemos (Nov 18, 2016)

And besides, I belong in a place here my neighbors agree the government has no say in my building my own multigenerational farmstead! I'd love to meet fellow people here with interests and maybe a desire to own some farmland or even just land and a home at a price you can't beat elsewhere.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Xanatosnemos said:


> Or I could move somewhere with no state income tax, and land thats basically the same weather I'm used to, and a lot better culture than the city life I have now.



Yeah...but we would appreciate if you would keep it more quiet. 

One other thing you can do now in Tennessee is use un-stamped lumber cut from trees off your own land to build your house with, thanks to legislation I wrote, and my local representative (Matthew Hill) got passed this spring.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

In my county, all you need is a septic permit and a electrical inspection. You can do all your own construction from the ground to the ridge cap yourself, no govt hassles, no paperwork other than septic and scheduling an electrical inspection of your work. I wouldn't have it any other way, don't need my hand held. P.S. my county is full and not taking new residents.....Topside


----------



## Xanatosnemos (Nov 18, 2016)

Theres about 28ish counties in TN i believe, about 15 of them have no restrictions outside of the cities. 

Wherever I settle, I hope to grow deep roots and be a good neighbor, start up a permaculture lifestyle and live as offgrid as i can.

Eventually I'd like to sell my surplus, but we'll get to that later. For now I'm networking with others who want something like this. I'm willing to help you build your structures as well, we can split the cost of a CEB press, and then we will have homes of the best quality.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

95 counties, long thin state....Enjoy your dream.


----------



## Xanatosnemos (Nov 18, 2016)

I was way off, I read somewhere it was much less. But yeah, I just want to meet neighbors and maybe find some land to farm!


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

topside1 said:


> In my county, all you need is a septic permit and a electrical inspection. You can do all your own construction from the ground to the ridge cap yourself, no govt hassles, no paperwork other than septic and scheduling an electrical inspection of your work. I wouldn't have it any other way, don't need my hand held. P.S. my county is full and not taking new residents.....Topside


Topside is right, our county is full, no new residents. 
:nanner:


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Jlynnp said:


> Topside is right, our county is full, no new residents.
> :nanner:


Judy, I forget, are you in Putnam county? Or on the western edge of Cumberland county? 

There are a couple of places that are a little tempting over in your general direction I may have to check out when we're in town in a few weeks. I know you said it's full... but the places I was looking at looked like they could use some TLC and someone to nurture them back to a nice homestead again.


----------



## Xanatosnemos (Nov 18, 2016)

eep:

I'm movin in=):lonergr:


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Love this thread...was it MOSTBCWT or Bellyman who laid out the perfect spot. 3 tillable acres, forest, can't see neighbors, not near a major road...
I'm close except I don't have 3 tillable acres, yet. 
I don't mind hearing neighbors off in the distance...the trees do a decent job of dampening their going-ons. Plus, if I need to socially interact, I can or not. I see my neighbors once a year on average (I have seen my neighbors two over more because I like to chat on a nice summer evening). And thankfully, we don't gun enthusiasts up here...lol
Sure, we hear them during hunting season in the mountains. No trains, no real hwys, no heavy industry. 
I wonder how there is any secluded spots left in the states?! I mean, there are about 320 million of you. Most of whom, clamor for the warm states. I do like the idea of a warm spot, but within reason, and south of the Dixon line, it gets too hot in high summer. 
And all of the good spots have been taken, leaving the dregs. 

The most important thing for me is a place where one wakes up in morning on their own accord, and the view is the same as when they went to bed (not seeing neighbors). And when one steps out of their home, they can do whatever they want, make whatever noise they want, without a peep from anybody. A place where nobody visits you, unless you invite them. You get no canvassers, salesmen or accidental visitors. No planes buzz you (I get the occasional float plane in summer...drives me batty...lol).


----------



## Xanatosnemos (Nov 18, 2016)

that Sounds lovely. Im trying to get 50 acres or so to follow joel salatin methods.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Xanatosnemos said:


> ...... follow joel salatin methods.


You're gonna get free labor from interns and lots of money from speaking fees and seminars ?

Good gig if you can get it !


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

topside1 said:


> 95 counties, long thin state....Enjoy your dream.


In fairness, there is that area down around Shelby county we've been trying to get Arkansas to adopt for many years now........


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Xanatosnemos said:


> So that I can afford to build the house at all, (building codes are regulations which are not really very well inspected. its a money racket and ultimately just prices some people out of the market of owning a home at all thus creating many other economic imbalances. Basically, I do not need the governments permission to build my own home there, and I can do a far superior job than the building code even allows for. I'm afraid this is just a common misconception, building codes only hurt people and especially the poorest. By relocating to a no restriction county I can invest in a $700 machine and begin to use dirt to create CEB blocks, which I can then use for every building i want to build, including my own home. This will last for 1000 years when done properly, is non toxic, will not burn, mold, is insect and rodent proof, is soundproof, bulletproof, and will be incredibly insulative in both winter and summer.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLa4eu9HkCI


Very interesting Xana! 
Now, I know earthen homes are a proven commodity in arid locations, but I've yet to see one on the wet coast. Plus, seismic issues come to mind, even though they've done shake table demos on earthen homes that have been reinforced. Still, they certainly look appealing by any measure. I like the bunker feel of those homes. Getting the ideal dirt mix is critical. 
Would be pretty sweet to just buy one of those earthen making machines, and pump out bricks...btw- those machines are not cheap. 
Would be great to just experiment with one...but for me, the machine is too expensive to experiment with. Now, I have a concrete mixer, and experimenting with concrete is fairly cheap. Just get a pile of navvy jack, and a few bags of Portland cement...I get consistent results. 

Needs to be a critical mass of earthen homes to give folks like me the opportunity to play with a earthen brick maker. Wouldn't have to be a home build, but retaining walls, fence, patio, stairs etc....


----------



## Xanatosnemos (Nov 18, 2016)

Well I don't mind speaking. I'm also pretty smart, so I can figure it out as I go. I've self taught myself most livestock basics now. As well as building electric plumbing and some other useful skills. I have business skill as well.


----------



## Xanatosnemos (Nov 18, 2016)

melli said:


> Very interesting Xana!
> Now, I know earthen homes are a proven commodity in arid locations, but I've yet to see one on the wet coast. Plus, seismic issues come to mind, even though they've done shake table demos on earthen homes that have been reinforced. Still, they certainly look appealing by any measure. I like the bunker feel of those homes. Getting the ideal dirt mix is critical.
> Would be pretty sweet to just buy one of those earthen making machines, and pump out bricks...btw- those machines are not cheap.
> Would be great to just experiment with one...but for me, the machine is too expensive to experiment with. Now, I have a concrete mixer, and experimenting with concrete is fairly cheap. Just get a pile of navvy jack, and a few bags of Portland cement...I get consistent results.
> ...


The cheapest of those machines I've found is $700. Even if I don't split the land, that's affordable me myself and I. It can pump out hundreds of blocks per day of great quality blocks.

As I understand it, CEB will hold up just fine to moisture but is usually not made anywhere but the sunbelt region historically because they needed sunlight to make them in those days. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLa4eu9HkCI[/ame]

Check this out.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

Bellyman said:


> Judy, I forget, are you in Putnam county? Or on the western edge of Cumberland county?
> 
> There are a couple of places that are a little tempting over in your general direction I may have to check out when we're in town in a few weeks. I know you said it's full... but the places I was looking at looked like they could use some TLC and someone to nurture them back to a nice homestead again.


We are actually in Putnam Co but one neighbor is in White/Putnam and another in Cumberland/Putnam. We could probably fit you in somewhere.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Perhaps my experiance colors my veiw. I live right in the middle of Illinois and my county has never seen a code they didn't like. 
When building my last place I ran into the building inspecter at a Boy Scout spaghetti fundraiser. 
When I started to ask him if something would pass inspection he laughed and told me he had Drove by , seen my driveway and approved the house !
There actually isn't any paper work here after the $15 permit fee.


----------



## rininger85 (Feb 29, 2016)

AmericanStand said:


> Perhaps my experiance colors my veiw.


Me too. My dad lives in Florida and remodels homes for a living. Not too long ago he had someone who wanted him to enlarge an existing carport over another 4ft for them. Building inspector lives in the same park and drove by while he was doing it and said he had to have a permit to do it, so he goes to see what you need for a permit, you need blueprints that show what you are going to do. OK so he sits down and draws out blueprints for what he is going to do to extend the carport. Takes it in, nope can't use those... they don't have an engineering firm's stamp on them... so he finds an engineering firm and gives them his blueprints to have them redraw them, the engineering firm takes his blueprints and adds their stamp, signs them and hands them back... $150 thank you... then back to get the permit with the same blueprints he had before but with that $150 worth of ink stamp added to them they are now OK.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Wanna bet that engineering firm has something to do with that ?


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

rininger85 said:


> Me too. My dad lives in Florida and remodels homes for a living. Not too long ago he had someone who wanted him to enlarge an existing carport over another 4ft for them. Building inspector lives in the same park and drove by while he was doing it and said he had to have a permit to do it, so he goes to see what you need for a permit, you need blueprints that show what you are going to do. OK so he sits down and draws out blueprints for what he is going to do to extend the carport. Takes it in, nope can't use those... they don't have an engineering firm's stamp on them... so he finds an engineering firm and gives them his blueprints to have them redraw them, the engineering firm takes his blueprints and adds their stamp, signs them and hands them back... $150 thank you... then back to get the permit with the same blueprints he had before but with that $150 worth of ink stamp added to them they are now OK.


Florida is awful with building codes, especially if you live within city limits. I once bought one of those plastic sheds from Home Depot (about 3x6 feet, 6 ft tall) and thought I was just going to set it up and put garden tools in it. Three months, multiple inspections and several hundred dollars in permit fees later I had a storage shed. At one point I considered making a concrete pad for it but the permitting process was not worth the effort.


----------



## Xanatosnemos (Nov 18, 2016)

Where I intend to go has no building codes and is close enough to civilization to earn a living. My friends and I are seeking land in the area and whomever of our group is serious about this may make a move there in the coming year.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Xanatosnemos said:


> The cheapest of those machines I've found is $700. Even if I don't split the land, that's affordable me myself and I. It can pump out hundreds of blocks per day of great quality blocks.
> 
> As I understand it, CEB will hold up just fine to moisture but is usually not made anywhere but the sunbelt region historically because they needed sunlight to make them in those days.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was looking at presses, but I didn't see any under a grand...more like 10k. Where did you get yours?


----------



## Xanatosnemos (Nov 18, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLa4eu9HkCI[/ame]

I believe I found it through this via, I'll try to find it again.



He goes through machines in the video above at about 33:00

http://www.naturalbuildingblog.com/star-top-ceb-presses/ it might have been this one.


----------



## Xanatosnemos (Nov 18, 2016)

Are septic systems required for offgrid homesteads? I read someone got around using a septic by not creating waste, only compost. Any thoughts?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

If you search city-datas forums , there is a woman who goes by YoungLisa I think who did an off grid home and posted a lot about her process.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

http://www.city-data.com/forum/tennessee/359683-going-off-grid-east-tennessee-story.html


----------



## Xanatosnemos (Nov 18, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Xanatosnemos (Nov 18, 2016)

Any idea of where her blog is to try and communicate?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Xanatosnemos said:


> Any idea of where her blog is to try and communicate?



http://mikeandlisaworld.blogspot.com/


----------



## jr23 (Sep 3, 2013)

Wolf mom said:


> It's so interesting to me that people think of how to get into a place cheaply and never think of what will happen if they have to sell. Not up to UBC and buyers start wondering what was jerry rigged, what's going on where they can't see and if the property is really worth it.
> 
> You think it's going to be your forever home and suddenly it needs to be on the market for a quick sale for whatever the reason - and you wonder why it doesn't sell. Or contracts come in for well below the asking price.
> 
> Always build with a sale in mind. A few extra dollars into the build will pay off in the end. If it turns out to be your forever house more power to you -


take into consideration when building yes many places and even the ibc has gotten bloated and overly fussy since its now formed by overweeningly government b inspectors and bureaucrats heavenly influenced by union politics in the big failing citys, theirs many parts absolutely that you need to follow on structure . basic wiring and plumbing thats not hard to do buy older building books . size structures to hold weight example a roof needs larger wood if you get feet of snow every winter vs inches occasionally. the correct size wire for the load. traps and vent for waste plumbing if you follow tried and true long held building methods you can do well and several modern items smoke and carbon monoxide detectors and GIF near water and grounding of electric you can save lives 
what i have read and check out tn seems to require an inspection of foundations and septic so that is not a bad thing.
bad foundations a major reason houses collapse . i live for now in a city in fl not a real bad place to live but they technically permit you to ruin wit 100 110 buck permits and the only one was a/c replacement 100 and from time he arrived rang bell back to his truck was less than 5 min 2.5 on the inspection what a ripoff he could not see any more than it was in the circuit was live and outside had disconnected all were previously inspected when home built


----------



## Dani33 (Jul 27, 2020)

We have 7 acres in Roane county Kingston TN. We want to do a cabin shell and build. Does anyone know with a foundation if that is allowed and if we need a permit. The cabin company says no.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Call you county seat and ask or just visit the county government's website the answer will be there. Here in Overton county I only need a septic inspection and a electrical power inspection...Topside


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Building Codes and Zoning - Roane County Government


Glen Cofer, Building Official OUR MISSION Our mission is to inform builders, designers, property owners and other interested parties about the processes of building permitting, inspecting and related topics in Roane County. The information we provide is intended to help clarify the




roanecountytn.gov


----------



## Black eyed Susan (Feb 28, 2021)

MOSTBCWT said:


> Most of the counties that opted out do not have zoning/codes. Most cities do. State wide septic permitting and inspection. Composting toilets however are allowed. I am here. I've lived and built in both type counties. Let me know if I can help.


I am putting a shed cabin in Gibson County between Milan and Trenton just north of Jackson, tn.. i have been told i need a continuous foundation and septic system and rough in and final electrical inspections. Any more information or advise would be appreciated.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Black eyed Susan said:


> I am putting a shed cabin in Gibson County between Milan and Trenton just north of Jackson, tn.. i have been told i need a continuous foundation and septic system and rough in and final electrical inspections. Any more information or advise would be appreciated.


Best is to go to the county zoning department with your plans and ask them. They can give you the information you need and tell you how high you have to jump and what hoops you need to jump through. Those are the people who would have to approve your site and refer you to the electric company.


----------

